# DISGUSTING! (warning disturbing pictures)



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

ive just been to tip ( Loscoe Derbsyhire) to pick up a rabbit hutch. it had a lock on the front and was filled with a blanket and sawdust. paid a fiver as the cage is in good condition. just managed to rip the lock off and as i started to clean it, a dead ferret fell out of the blanket!
he wasnt very old and there was no sign of food and little mess. he'd obviousley been left to die! how can people treat pets in this way? im so angry yet upset, disgusted, ashamed... im going to be writing to the local paper as the person who did this needs to know what a ******* they are!



















RIP little one.


----------



## Triggy (Jan 14, 2009)

Poor little thing  The frustrating thing is, the person who done this will get away with it and still be able to keep pets again. We can only hope that they suffer as much as this poor little animal did.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

You don't know that it was just left to die, just because there was no food in there doesn't mean it was. They may have taken the food etc... out & not known what to do with the ferret so left it in there :whistling2:. Sorry but too many people like jumping to conclusions which can lead to all sorts of wrong accusations being made.


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

corny girl said:


> You don't know that it was just left to die, just because there was no food in there doesn't mean it was. They may have taken the food etc... out & not known what to do with the ferret so left it in there :whistling2:. Sorry but too many people like jumping to conclusions which can lead to all sorts of wrong accusations being made.




Just what i was thinking, people should know the facts first without deciding thats what has happened.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Whatever happened, it's still horrible! poor little guy just left in there


----------



## chewy86 (Mar 12, 2009)

anyone with half a brain cell would have took the animal out and to honest 5er or no 5er cleaned it.


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Aww poor little guy! I just can't understand how people can be so horrible to animals! Do they have no heart??!!! *


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Be really careful how you clean that hutch in case the animal died of some sort of infection and that's the reason for disposing of everything away from their house/ other animals!

From that pic the animal doesn't look in terrible condition so I wouldn't jump to conclusions.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

i dont know about most of you, but if a pet dies we bury them. our pets are our family and the way they just threw this ferret down the tip still in its cage is disgraceful! i only went to the tip as ive taken in another unwanted rabbit and was desperate for a cage but i have little money atm. 

our ferret ALWAYS has a constant supply of food...there wasnt even one pellet of food in the cage! i personally think it starved or/and froze to death. 

i dont know what to do with the cage now. its been disinfected twice and im gonna give it a bleech clean out later and perhaps again tomoz, i dont even know if i want it now and may take it back to the tip.

this has upset myself and my husband. we are mad about animals and couldnt imagine doing this to one of ours.

im going to give the little ferret a burial later (when the sun defrosts the ground abit!) no animal deserves to just be tossed away like this!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree that the ferret may not necessarily have died from neglect, but there is no doubt a neglect there with regard to disposing of the body! :bash:

If they couldn't be bothered to take it to a vet to have it incinerated or bury it, the least they could have done was *not* left it in the hutch for an animal lover to find - it must have been a nasty shock! :sad:

Poor little ferret!


----------



## goldie1212 (Mar 5, 2010)

but what if it did die of something other than neglect. if the hutch was headed to the tip for disposal, they may have thought well why put it in the bin if its all headed for the same place.i doubt very much they thought it would be found by an animal lover aiming to recycle the hutch. some people, and ive known a few now, dont bother burying etc, they simply wrap the dead pet in a towel or put it into a bin bag, and drop the body in the bin. the hutch may have been cleaned out when he/she died, and they simply didnt know what to do with the body. maybe they didnt even realise that the little body was still wrapped up in the towel and chucked the towel in there to go to the tip too. it does look to be in fairly healthy condition to have been neglected, though obviously we cant see/feel how skinny it is. i think its quite bad how the worst is thought of people when the facts arent known. sorry for your awful find, but there are so many things that may or may not have happened, surely its best to think this little one died of natural causes.

edited to say sorry, i thought the hutch was clean when you got it. it does look pretty bad if the sawdust was in there and there was no food in sight.


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

there was the used sawdust still in there. smelt pretty bad yet there was only a few little bits of poo. 

i dunno, im angry and upset. i suppose its best the think he died of natural causes.

theres nothing i can do now. people will still treat animals like crap no matter what anyone does. atleast i treat all my animals properly and there all happy and healthy.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

I just don't know that it was neglect. We've had a massively cold winter, so the ground has been frozen for absolutely ages making it almost impossible to bury anything at any depth. If there's little poo in the sawdust, that means it was relatively clean - it could simply smell from having been outside exposed to the elements for a while near a decomposing body.


----------



## Samanthaa (Sep 21, 2009)

Oh poor kitt  RIP


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

i suggest you contact the tip you got it from and maybe they will have cctv footage of the car who dropped the hutch at the tip. if so see if they can see the number plate and call the police and or rspca.


have a go at the tip aswell for not making sure the hutch was ok.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

everyone has jumped to the conclusion that this animal was dumped in the cage and left to die, now if it was found at the side of the road maybe but as it was brought from a tip? How about the ferret died, the owner lived in a small house with no land apart from a small concrete hard standing outside and therefore no way to bury the animal, couldnt afford to have it cremated, didnt fancy the idea of sticking it in a bin bag outside their house for a week so locked the body into its hutch and took it to the local tip so it could be put into landfill, and then some tip scavenger came along unbeknown to the original owner, pulled the hutch out of the rubbish and sold it for a fiver unaware that somebodies dead pet was left inside. without the facts nobody knows.


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

corny girl said:


> You don't know that it was just left to die, just because there was no food in there doesn't mean it was. They may have taken the food etc... out & not known what to do with the ferret so left it in there :whistling2:. Sorry but too many people like jumping to conclusions which can lead to all sorts of wrong accusations being made.


 
^^ this,
Also items that are taken to a tip are not for resale, so if your thinking of going to the news paper you could get the guys at the tip into trouble


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

buggyboy said:


> ^^ this,
> Also items that are taken to a tip are not for resale, so if your thinking of going to the news paper you could get the guys at the tip into trouble


they always sell things a tips. went there the other day and took 4 loads with us. on the 3rd load some bits of ours were taken out and being sold. it did make me laugh whilst dragging a big ass paddling pool out of the car in to a skip i knocked over a glass lamp that had been removed from a skip and think they were going to sell it. it went SMASH..lol. i said whoops was that me and carried on walking. i think if they sell anything it should go to a good cause not fill fill their big fat guts up with more beer.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> everyone has jumped to the conclusion that this animal was dumped in the cage and left to die, now if it was found at the side of the road maybe but as it was brought from a tip? How about the ferret died, the owner lived in a small house with no land apart from a small concrete hard standing outside and therefore no way to bury the animal, couldnt afford to have it cremated, didnt fancy the idea of sticking it in a bin bag outside their house for a week so locked the body into its hutch and took it to the local tip so it could be put into landfill, and then some tip scavenger came along unbeknown to the original owner, pulled the hutch out of the rubbish and sold it for a fiver unaware that somebodies dead pet was left inside. without the facts nobody knows.


and if it did die of natural causes , theres always somewhere to burry it. if if was one of my animals i sure wouldnt send it to the local dump.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Oh he looks just like my ferret carlos same size and colour 

Good job you didn't have any kids helping you, how can people be so heartless as to just dump a body!!!!


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

aww poor thing but i do agree it may not have been neglet it could have been hey hutch is going lets just take it as it is 
however you can not dispose the bodies of dead animals at the tip its against the law so the tip should be made aware 
also the tip by law so i am told by ours now cant sell stuff on any more to the public so they too could be braking the law as there was a hutch a while back almost brand new and i asked as you could buy stuff at one time but they informed the law had changed :whistling2:


----------



## SezzyJay (Oct 8, 2009)

This is horrific! 

However it happens so frequently! 

I am the owner of a CWD (Waldow) I didnt buy him, I FOUND HIM in my garden! Half dead! 
I put signs up saying have you lost a CWD/ and found CWD but no one claimed him, It was clear he was just thrown out like trash! 

If the culprits are found, I hope they are banned from keeping animals! 
RIP little ferret!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Our local tip has twice had hutches dumped in their skips, one contained 2 live guinea pigs and the other a live rabbit, some people are totally sick:devil:
RIP little ferret, at least you will now get a decent burial from someone who actually cares


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

beardys said:


> and if it did die of natural causes , theres always somewhere to burry it. if if was one of my animals i sure wouldnt send it to the local dump.


where? you cant just walk into the local park and bury your pet? if you haven't got a garden and dont fancy asking your neighbours "can i bury my ferret in your garden" where could you bury a dead pet? surely its more responsible to take it to landfill for disposal than bury it somewhere random?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> where? you cant just walk into the local park and bury your pet? if you haven't got a garden and dont fancy asking your neighbours "can i bury my ferret in your garden" where could you bury a dead pet? surely its more responsible to take it to landfill for disposal than bury it somewhere random?


 

Caring owners would take the dead pet to the vets for disposal if they had nowhere to bury it


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

If you can`t obviously see why the fuzzy died, then it is best to think it died of natural causes, Especially with the limited facts available. I would bury him and burn the hutch.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

SezzyJay said:


> This is horrific!
> 
> However it happens so frequently!
> 
> ...


You are clearly a radgepot of the first order.
The CWD could have easily have escaped and the owners not seen the notices ,not eveyone does a fingertip search of their surrounding areas when a rep goes missing ,most sensible people do a quick search ,presume they are gone for good and get on with more important things in their lives.

So you think someone should be banned for sending a dead animal to the tip ,what a strange individual you must be.


----------



## Graylord (Jul 17, 2007)

beardys said:


> i suggest you contact the tip you got it from and maybe they will have cctv footage of the car who dropped the hutch at the tip. if so see if they can see the number plate and call the police and or rspca.
> 
> 
> have a go at the tip aswell for not making sure the hutch was ok.


 
You are joking right ? Are you let out on your own?


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Irrespective of how the poor little thing died or whoever was to blame, it's just such a tragedy. I'm completely besotted by my two little ferrets, and it absolutely breaks my heart to see this. Really, really sad now...I think I'll go wake Cheeky and Naughty up to give them an extra cuddle.


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> where? you cant just walk into the local park and bury your pet? if you haven't got a garden and dont fancy asking your neighbours "can i bury my ferret in your garden" where could you bury a dead pet? surely its more responsible to take it to landfill for disposal than bury it somewhere random?


theres always local woods if need be. no animal should be sent to the local tip. the world is mostly covered in water yes but there still is a hell a lot of dirt still left. or take it to the vet to be crimated


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree there is still plenty of isolated woods around where you could bury him or as I said earlier they could have taken it to the vets for cremation. By that I don't mean private cremation that you pay for,. I mean incineration with the other dead animals that the vets have pts or which people have take there for disposal


----------



## DementisMulier (Feb 23, 2008)

the tip were useless and had no memory of selling me a hutch.typical. im not going to go any further with this asnow i have no proof that he was dumped their.

ive buried him now in my garden.put a bluebell pot ontop of his grave. itl be lovely in summer.

after reading all your posts and being extremely upset about all this, im going to make a trip to the tip everyday to check theres no other dumped animals. i go past it everyday on the school run and im gonna leave my number with them to contact me if they find anything. the least i can do is take them in and rehome them.
i cant bear to think 'what if i went the day b4? could i have saved him' dumping pets in disgusting and il do what i can to save any.


----------

